# Makeshift filter



## choking_victim (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have the cash for an expensive filter.
I've heard I can make my own by taking two peices of screens, some isulation and gel deoderizers inbetween. this doesn't seem safe to me, are there anyother ways?​


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

*use this *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420

*
it explains exactly what you need and how to set it up.



WoOzer*


----------

